# No Heat



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

alright my car has had no heat for awhile, and now it is starting to irritate me enough to try and do something about it. (standard repair is out as my repair savings are tapped from the TC job a couple of months ago - jon that warranty idea is looking good in retrospect).
anyway, i've heard verbally about the "hose" technique... however i can't remember the details. was hoping someone could line out the steps here so i can do this.
it had something to do with disconnecting a hose near the battery that leads to the heater core? you hook your garden hose up to it and flush it out? 
i have no idea how this works, where the water is supposed to go, or what this is supposed to do. don't want to exacerbate the problem. i was told this could extend the life of my heater core for two months or two years?
any help here would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: No Heat (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

flow is in from the top and out from the bottom so i would hook your hose (if that is your plan) to the bottom first and flush backwards first. I always do it both ways but always start opposite of flow and end opposite of flow. I think University only charges 120.00 for a flush and we have a kick ass tool too.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: No Heat (2002a642)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002a642* »_flow is in from the top and out from the bottom so i would hook your hose (if that is your plan) to the bottom first and flush backwards first. I always do it both ways but always start opposite of flow and end opposite of flow. I think University only charges 120.00 for a flush and we have a kick ass tool too. 

i may do that..... as i have $120 but not close to $1,000 for a heater core job. i wonder if that will help though... i'd hate to drop $120 & miss work for nothing.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

it usually works great


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*

well, just got it done.... and it seems to have worked (somewhat).
I HAVE HEAT!!








...but only when i put a load on the engine or at-speed. when i'm idling for awhile, the air gets cool/cold. When i'm driving, i get heat. oh man, such a weird feeling! no longer will i have to wear long underwear just to drive my car somewhere!








oh man i'm so happy right now....


----------

